# Horsey youtubers!



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I absoloutely love Bhuckshine's video's: https://www.youtube.com/user/Bhukshine/videos


I actually did make an account after watching all (yes... all) her videos. I've only got one video up so far and it isn't the best but I wanted to share a bit of my WB filly Aspen :grin:.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVVJx3Isev0


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I am subscribed to:

Wallace Eventing (one of my favorites)
Stacy Westfall
Think Like a Horse
CRK Training
Evention TV (absolutely love this one too!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Timbah (Sep 4, 2014)

DownUnderColour <3


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

I adore watching LoveRavenwood's videos. Her horses are quirky, and they always seem to be having fun!

https://www.youtube.com/user/LoveRavenwood/videos


----------

